# String Cheese



## rowdyrawhide

I smoked some cheese last week and am now hooked.  I was wondering if anyone has smoked string cheese and maybe had some pointers.  If not I guess I will have to do a little trial and error.

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## mneeley490

Yours must have come out much better than mine did. After about 1-2 hours in the smoke, they were tough and rubbery. I have not tried any more since.


----------



## scarbelly

I have not for a while, but I have and it came out great.


----------



## rbranstner

Yes smoked string cheese is great! If you can cold smoke them that's the best way. Well that can probably be said about any cheese as that way you don't have to worry about it melting.


----------



## woodcutter

I smoked 10 sticks on 10-6. I looked at my smoked cheese today and the sticks are gone so they must be good.


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Thanks guys.  I am going to have to some this weekend.  Do you guys still give a couple of weeks or are they able to go sooner

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## driedstick

on small sticks like this how long would you smoke it for??


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Rowdy, I gather you have an AMNPS? I did a big bag from Sam's and smoked it for 2hrs. Came out great.  I would like to hold it for 2 weeks , but the Mouse in the House(Trish) eats it up before I can get any age on it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






She likes it fresh, so let her go...

as always,have fun and...


----------



## rowdyrawhide

oldschoolbbq said:


> Rowdy, I gather you have an AMNPS? I did a big bag from Sam's and smoked it for 2hrs. Came out great.  I would like to hold it for 2 weeks , but the Mouse in the House(Trish) eats it up before I can get any age on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She likes it fresh, so let her go...
> 
> as always,have fun and...


I have an AMZN dust not pellet (yet).  This was the first time I have used it.  I tried some after about a ten days and it still had kind of a stale smoke taste, I have some more vac sealed and will try it this weekend but my first go round may have a flaw in it........not sure I let the AMAZN settle down and had to relight it a couple of times do to not enough dust put in to begin with.  Next time I will let it burn for about ten min and put plenty of dust in to begin with.  Any advice is appreciated as well


----------



## dalstrs

With string cheese I found it only needed to go 30 min with my amps. Mozzarella is a softer cheese so it absorbs the smoke easier. Also since they are so small I didn't see the need to let them sit for 2 weeks (they were gone within 2 or 3 days). 

The best way to figure out what you like is a test run. Start them smoking and after 1/2 hr taste one, if it needs more smoke let them smoke longer and taste another one after 15-30 more min.


----------



## thatcho

20150306_193534.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 6, 2015






3hours and pulling off the string mozzarella. Now the wait.


----------



## cmayna

How does the string look?   Guess what I'm smoking today?


----------



## thatcho

20150307_082332.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Mar 7, 2015






The one on right was given 2hrs and left like 4hrs. The one on left shrunk a lil too. Now just waiting.


----------



## cmayna

Awesome, thanks


----------



## thatcho

No problem i will update in 2wks


----------



## piratey

Thatcho said:


> No problem i will update in 2wks


How was it?


----------



## thatcho

Well got into on them. The lesson learned is formozzarella string cheese 2 hours is plenty texture did not change and great flavor. The one for 6 hours was definitely a big change in texture very rubbery in texture and not a whole of change in smoke flavor had about the same as the 2 hour one. It all disappeared regardless. Lol. Sorry it took so long to follow up.


----------



## gulf shucker

Thanks for this, I'll be smoking my strings for around 2 hours now. Thumbs Up


----------



## thatcho

No problem WarBoar. My pleasure


----------

